# Ravencrest Cemetery 2009 Pics



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't believe I ever posted pics from last year. I have been away for a while, celebrating holidays with family...making babies and whatnot...but here are some pics. There are more in my album:









































The question of the night?..."How the hell are you going to top this next year?!?!"

I'm still trying to figure that one out...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice. I like the guy with the green glowing eyes in the last picture especially.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Your setup looks great! I'd love to see more of your gravedigger guy.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like you have a great setup. Do you have some daytime shots of the large tombstone?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Morbid Mariah, Ask and you shall receive...
P9030878.flv video by NCchicka00 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid27.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid27.photobucket.com/albums/c166/NCchicka00/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@c166/NCchicka00/P9030878
And a pic with no shovel:









I should have gotten more nighttime pics but I guess I didn't...


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Spooky1, I just posted some here.
Here's a teaser...









I also have in-progress pics of the construction of the tombstone is anyone is interested.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice Eric...great lighting!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the grave digger and tombstone. Nice "creepy" job.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! We had a few technical difficulties...like the mechanism that turns the gravedigger's head would bind occasionally...and the bell on the tombstone was supposed to ring periodically on its own...which it did very well until Halloween night for some reason... But overall, those were little details that only I noticed not being there. I did get the gravedigger's head mech fixed...and man he creeped people out!

Since the wife and I are expecting our first kid in July, I may spend most of my time fixing little details this year instead of doing any large-scale builds, since she won't be able to help much...but we'll see.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice! Your gravedigger sure is one creepy ol' bugger, isn't he? :winkin:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I love your gravestones and the grave digger is awesome, looks like some undead Mennonite or Quaker!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great pics very awsome haunt now I need to work on my graveyard keeper to make him cool like yours


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Fantastic looking haunt. I especially like the lighting of every scene and the catacombs look positively intriguing. I'm very interested in your layout and how you created them. It looks like you certainly made the most of your space! Great job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow the tombstone is perfect and the grave digger looks pretty cool! Please tell me how you made the hands on it. They look so real!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice stuff! The lighting is perfect and yeah, the grave digger rocks. I need to make one of those this year. Great set-up.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Joiseygal, the hands are from Ghostride. They have a great selection of foam-filled, realistic prop hands for $35/pair!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow love everything. You have a great set up. Looks like a walk through. How do you set that up. I have been thinking of doing a walk through style haunt but not sure how to set it up. I have a small yard but will be able to use the neighbors yard next year as well


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Steve, 
Yeah its a walk through. This past year I set it up in sort of a "U" shape to keep the traffic flow in only 1 direction (the year before we had a split path and people were going all over the place to try and see everything...). We put the cemetery columns right by the street and driveway, they entered there, walked past the mausoleum, gravekeeper, tombstones and then through the catacombs tunnel (made with garden arches, tarps and a ton of erosion control netting!) then by the witch's shack, past Ichabod and the pumpkins, past the front porch and to the dot room (setup in the driveway near the garage). Then they exited the dot room to the driveway right by the hearse.

The biggest issue we have is getting people to realize they need to go through the yard...I think people don't expect that (I actually heard two people arguing whether or not it was OK to go through the yard...while the yard was full of about 60 people...).

This year we may incorporate the garage as well!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very impressive set up! Great job on all the lighting. That is a very cool/creepy gravekeeper! I love your mausoleum


----------

